# Snow Totals in VA/East Coast



## rjf7g (Dec 19, 2009)

Hope you're doing ok in Bedford, Ken.  We're sitting here under 17" of snow and more is falling in Greenwood!


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: Snow Totals in VA/East Coast

Becky we hope you are on winter break, as to give you time to dig out....I was just on Google looking at Bedford Va to see how much Ken got. Rod over in TN was suppose to get a lot also. Man I don't know how you or anyone further North live thru the winter with all the snow. Here in the South we may get a dusting every once an awhile. So I will stay here :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: Snow Totals in VA/East Coast

A white Christmas would be nice here Hollis.  Saw all that snow on tv this morning and bones started aching just looking.  Sure wish we were heading Southwest.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: Snow Totals in VA/East Coast

Nash now you know why I live where I do. Snow is nice to look at as long as it is in someone else backyard. If the snow does not make me hurt, but the shoveling it sure would.  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: Snow Totals in VA/East Coast

These pics were taken this AM...and it has been snowing all day!  http://bit.ly/6ivnW2 Friday was the last day for students.  I had to take off 3 or 4 days to have the same schedule they do, but I did.  So, I am off work until 1/4/2010...last year we camped 5 nights over the winter holidays, I am hoping we can get a few nights in this year as well.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: Snow Totals in VA/East Coast

well all I got to say, glad it you and not me. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: that would shut me down until it all is gone and dry as a power keg. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: Snow Totals in VA/East Coast

well to let u all know ,, we did not get anything here ,, dusting in knox ,, but the mountains got pretty close to a ft ,, but we are just soggy now from rain ,, but i seen a few mins. ago ,, that we have a nice blue patch moving toward us ,, nothing big ,, so we might get an innch or so ,, maybe


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: Snow Totals in VA/East Coast

Rod as I told Becky, you can keep that stuff, we don't want nor need it. But glad you was spared


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: Snow Totals in VA/East Coast



We dodged a bullet for sure...I measured 11" in my driveway, but folks nearby got 14 to 18" and Linda's Mother got 28" in Madison (about 100 miles away). I spent all day clearing my driveway and neighbors and the store's.

Posted some pictures in the Album section.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: Snow Totals in VA/East Coast

well we are just glad that you and Linda are OK


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

Re: Snow Totals in VA/East Coast

well talking about all this snow ,, me and the family are gonna go play in the snow ,, up on the skyway ,, my son came back last night and said they have about 3ft and still snowing ,, but only letting 4wds or ones with chains in ,, if u all don't hear from me for a couple of days ,, u know why    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Dec 20, 2009)

Re: Snow Totals in VA/East Coast

Have fun and be careful...it snowed all day and the wind was gusting here yesterday, so there was no since in doing much in the way of clearing...I kept the door ways clear, and walked to the shed to get the shovels.


----------



## deniloo (Dec 20, 2009)

RE: Snow Totals in VA/East Coast

And here I am in Michigan.....we got our first snow of the season (north of Detroit) on friday with about an inch! Strange that south has tons of snow and we haven't had any in out area! NOT THAT I AM COMPLAINING! I'd rather not have any at all!


----------



## rjf7g (Dec 20, 2009)

Re: Snow Totals in VA/East Coast

With the help of several neighbors (one with a tractor), I managed to get my car close to its normal spot in the driveway.  Check out all of our photos at http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulawhite/sets/72157623029857528/.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Re: Snow Totals in VA/East Coast

glad you got out OK . it is good to have a friend who owns a tractor, make work a lot easier.


----------



## rjf7g (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: Snow Totals in VA/East Coast

Oh yeah, hours turn in to minutes with the help of technology!  We have to venture out to the drug store today.  I took vacation for the few days I was supposed to work this week, but all of our local government and school division offices are closed today.


----------



## utmtman (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: Snow Totals in VA/East Coast

We got 14 inches here in Utah when it hit us weekend a week ago.   And I am still shoveling snow.  LOL  Today I went out and added more around the base of the motor home to help with the insulation.  It also gave me a wider trail around the motor home now in preperation for the storm that is supposed to hit tomorrow.   Good luck to you all on the East coast I hope it melts quickly for ya.


----------

